# Advice needed please - what day of cycle was FET done?



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm currently on cd 13 doing FET cycle with just estrogen  (progynova) and my lining is not thickening. They've told me to come back for another scan on 3rd Feb which is cd 20. Isn't this too late - that would make ET day Monday 9th earliest which is day 26! 
Can anyone please tell me what cycle day your ET was done? 

I'm worried as I thought ET had to be done about day 16 -18 I'm not on any down reg so won't my period come on before the embryo can implant?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

In most women the oestrogen prevents a follicle from developing so can be continued up to 28 days before starting progesterone ( which is when the clock starts ticking )

So long as no follicles seen on your ovaries on scan you're ok

good luck with your cycle


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Mierran  x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

My protocol says that if everything goes to plan that ET would take place on cd 17-21 depending on what stage the embryo was frozen at. It does remark that it can be delayed if the lining doesn't thicken but doesn't suggest any limitations xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had 3dt on cd20, smily face on opk was cd16 x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

My last FET cycle ET was day 21 x


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies, mine just seems so late on cycle day 27 - but the clinic reassured me that it's fine as the estrogen would have supressed my normal cycle.

Fingers crossed for Tuesday!

xx


----------

